# LifeStraw & Crystal Light Epic Failure



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

I just tested my new LifeStraw with Crystal Light. Here are the results:


It still looks like Crystal Light
It still tastes like Crystal Light
I feel like an idiot
When SHTF, my first 250 gallons of water will taste like Crystal Light

Epic failure, thought I'd share haha


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Am I missing something? It sounds like youre saying it doesnt work, right?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I agree, is the LifeStraw suppose to filter Crystal Light? Does not appear to be on the list.



> Removes a minimum of 99.9999% of waterborne bacteria per manufacturer.
> Removes a minimum of 99.9% of waterborne protozoan parasites per manufacturer.
> Reduces water turbidity by filtering particles of approximately 0.2 microns.


----------



## Paltik (Nov 20, 2012)

Filters remove suspended particles from water. (Granted, those particles can be pretty small.) They generally do not filter out viruses (though some expensive solutions actually do), they do not filter out other liquids (e.g. petroleum), and they do not filter out anything actually dissolved in the water (e.g. sugar, arsenic, lead, thalium, etc.).


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

I think they are only for emergency use, to keep a dehydrated person from getting diarrhea and vomiting that could kill you, from the little nasties living in the water.


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I agree, is the LifeStraw suppose to filter Crystal Light? Does not appear to be on the list.


Haha no it is not supposed to. Was more of a post in jest


----------

